# plastisol transfers suppliers in uae



## omari101 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello everyone ,
im new here , sitting up a T-shirt business , i have been looking for a very long time for any suppliers who provide a custom plastisol transfers in Dubai/uae , or even shipping them into 
Uae. i have contacted so many suppliers ,such as :emirates apparel , but they are lack of knowledge ,and waist of time .

Kindly help me ,
Lovely regards


----------



## ronnyadonis (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi
Im interested to know if you managed to find anyone.
I know a company called Nana Desir in Sharjah uses plastisol ink a lot for their prints, not sure if they are doing transfers though.


----------

